# Today in the Fishroom ~ 07/30/08 The process is continuous!



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

The wild Managuense from Honduras are on a never ending breeding cycle...literally waiting only 2-3 weeks between spawn. Usually I only see them when they have eggs. This time I was able to capture the process from start to finish.

The process is continuous!


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Here;s the link:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nice Jags!


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

Mo your choice of musiv is always really cool and fitting. That had to be well over a 1000 eggs on that rock. Are all there spawns that large and what do you do with thousands of fry. I would guess lots of food for other fish.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice video....and great clarity! What video camera are you using?


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Great photos, great videos. WOW. That is ALOT of fry. :thumb:


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

During the part where the female was depositing eggs I felt like I was watching some sort of fish porn! opcorn:

Nice video and fish as always.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Reiner said:


> Mo your choice of musiv is always really cool and fitting. That had to be well over a 1000 eggs on that rock. Are all there spawns that large and what do you do with thousands of fry. I would guess lots of food for other fish.


Reiner...That is correct. In fact, they are all gone as of last night. My grow outs had a picnic. Regarding the music...thanks. I'd like to believe that after working for NBC for twenty years something would rub off. LOL When I hear music that MIGHT fit down the road, I shelve it.

Marduk....I use a Canon XL-2 video camera with two studio lights.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

Aquamojo said:


> Reiner said:
> 
> 
> > Mo your choice of musiv is always really cool and fitting. That had to be well over a 1000 eggs on that rock. Are all there spawns that large and what do you do with thousands of fry. I would guess lots of food for other fish.
> ...


Holy ****...you're using a HiDef camera? Man you're making my compact-vhs camcorder look prehistoric!


----------

